# Cichlid Pond Help!



## atishhuq91 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey all, noob here, i have a small rooftop pond that i made in Dhaka, Bangladesh. Our weather is very tropical- the tropic of cancer goes right through our city. I had a few koi in the pond but decided to switch to cichlids as they are hardier and warmer water fish. Any suggestions on what species and types to stock up? I would like to keep alot of them as the pond is an irregular oval shape, 350 square feet and 1 foot deep. I have white gravel and crushed coral as bedding and alot of rocks, pebbles, driftwood and some plants around as caves and hiding spots. Also have a sump filtration system to maintain water quality.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are day temps of the water? Night temps?

What is the longest dimension of the pond? What is the pH and KH?


----------



## atishhuq91 (Mar 9, 2015)

Water Capacity: 15,000 gallons.
Climate: Tropic of Cancer. Highest temp 42C, Lowest Temp 10C (Summer, Monsoon, Winter are the main seasons- Spring and Autumn are short- only a few weeks, so are cold spells in winter)
Environmental Temperatures: Day Average 36C, Night Average 30C- Summer
Environmental Temperatures: Day Average 18C, Night Average 12C- Winter
Water Temperatures: Day 33C, Night 29C (measured in february and march as i built the pond in december)
pH level: 7.2
The pond is an irregular oval shape, built on a rectangular 100ft X 80ft rooftop, (dimensions for the pond 60 X 40 ft) with an even depth of the pond at 1 foot (12in) after laying 1.5 inch of gravel.


----------



## cbsmith (Feb 17, 2015)

29c-33c is way too hot for African Cichlids. I'm not sure about Central or South American cichlids, but i suspect it is too warm for them as well.


----------



## atishhuq91 (Mar 9, 2015)

So i should go for South or central american? How about some livebearers? I put 11 blue dolphin lake malawi in there they seem to be really enjoying! Co existing with 8 koi and 6 common pleco and 13 red eared sliders.


----------

